# Opal von der Röderburg (GSD)



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Opinions? 


Thank you


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

When in the Netherlands I met Koos Hassing /van Tierkerhook he uses & promotes this dog so I believe that says a lot, as you know he has some very strong opinions most of which I agree with in regards to preserving the real working German shepherd.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, I know Koos Hassing uses this dog. 
I was just wondering if anyone had a first hand opinion on this male. 

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The name is too gay, although it is probably a Sch dog right ?? HA HA


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

lol... It seems to me that someone dislikes GSDs and schH.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Just the SchH part, mostly. Jeff likes gsd's more than Mike Suttle does.


----------

